# #TOPIC: Construction and Ramadan?



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

As I only just recently found out, Ramadan is next week!! :runaway: I never realised it was so soon. I'll have to stick a post-it-note on my hand whenever I go out to remind myself that you can't eat outside, I keep forgetting!
Anyway, what with Ramadan and all, what would happen to construction work? I guess the workers won't be allowed to eat or drink, so obviously they won't be doing as many hours as they do now, unless the Dubai Govt is prepared to look over that issue, wouldn't put it past them!
Does anyone know what happens to construction work hours? Does it only go on for a few hours in the evening, or after they break their fast? What happened last year?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i don't know exactly
there are mainly - if not only - indian and pakistani workers on the sites
don't know how they think about ramadan, but i suppose construction will go on


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

there are a lot of muslim indian/pakistani workers who construct the projects, and like it's been before, they'll have to work just like always, or else the project will be behind schedule, which in some cases is untolerable.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

What about the heat and thirst? Or does it not matter to the contractors?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

The working hours will be shorter and most of the work will take place at night instead of day light. This is mainly what will happen during ramadan.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

work will continue but as shaheen pointed out, there will be consideration, cause after all, they're humans just like us.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> The working hours will be shorter and most of the work will take place at night instead of day light. This is mainly what will happen during ramadan.



yeah, it will be 2 hours less. does Dubai do anything agains people who eat during the day. Am sure that many dont even care about ramadan.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

the working hours are officially 9 till 3 but we have the option of working full days and getting leave days instead. None of our projects will stop, slow down or be effected. We are going to work normal hours and pick up anything lost during the night shift.
not eating and drinking in public is something you get useto, remember it also includes chewing gum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I know that all the night clubs will be closed during ramadan.

I wonder why dont they start working at night instead of the day light, keeping 4 hours only working during the day light


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Qatar simply doesn't hire indains or pakistains for the construction industy anymore, we just hire folks from napeal. This way no one has to worry about ramadan. And im pretty sure that almost all over the gulf the muslim workers work at night both during ramadan and hot summer days.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> I know that all the night clubs will be closed during ramadan.


Yup, they will. Gonna have to look somewhere else for entertainment


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

juiced said:


> Yup, they will. Gonna have to look somewhere else for entertainment


There are alot of things to entertain you other than night clubs.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

really 
it would be hard for me as always taking a nibble at work and went out walking


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> There are alot of things to entertain you other than night clubs.


Dunno about you but I go clubbing a lot so this month is really gonna be sober.. heheh


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> I know that all the night clubs will be closed during ramadan.
> 
> I wonder why dont they start working at night instead of the day light, keeping 4 hours only working during the day light


never knew that, i like it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

I am really surprised from u guys,24hrs are u guys online.There s alot better than this which is better 4u all.........Hope u understand my statement :eek2:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

:lol:
not at the moment 

this civilian service is really pissing me off and i'm happy to have some tranquility and talk to you


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Guys i think ramadan, despite its religious aspect, is the best month of the year. But drinking and partying aside, the street become alive all night long. If i were you i would look into some hotels which hosts ramadan tents, speding an eveing in one of these tents is just alot fun. Try it!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

in hyatt regency they will now close the bar on the upper floor for ramadan and reconstruction
glad they do it now, hopefully it will re-open when i arrive in december
such a great view from up there


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Construction companies warned about Ramadam discrimination









Fasting workers should work fewer hours at Ramadam. 
The UAE’S Ministry of Labour and Social Affairs has warned construction companies against discriminating between Muslim and non-Muslim workers regarding working hours during the holy month of Ramadam. 

The Ministry has received numerous enquiries about Ramadam working hours, the specific rules for private-sector employees as well as many complaints concerning potential working hours and conditions during the holy month.

“It is amazing that after all those years of implementing the Federal Labour Law number eight of 1980 which clearly states that the number of daily working hours in Ramadan are to be reduced by two hours, many establishments still do not understand this rule,” an official at the Ministry said. He added that many companies have issued circulars informing their staff that the working hours will be reduced from eight hours to six hours only for the workers who fast.

“How is it possible for a company to tell who fasts and who doesn’t. The law was very clear in this regard as it clearly stipulated the reduction of the working hours,” the official said. “The UAE is a multi-cultural environment where the human being is respected regardless of his or her religion or cultural background. Accordingly, the law did not discriminate between the Muslims and the non-Muslims, and hence the reduction in the number of daily working hours applies to all employees,” the official added.

Companies that differentiate between employees on the basis of their religion that they will be subject to penalties including blacklisting and the suspension of their dealings with the ministry, per ministerial regulations concerning the penalties for breaking the rules.

If a company has a lot of work that requires employees to work for more than six hours a day during Ramadan, it can make its employees work longer but not for more than two hours of overtime for which the workers will be entitled to extra pay.

“The company has to compensate its workers who put in more overtime hours in Ramadan by paying them per hour the salary of one hour and a half if they work at night and one hour and quarter if they work during the day,” the official confirmed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

in my opinion, the whole of muslim world has forgetten the meaning of ramadan, its just about shopping eating lots of food at night and matrailistic things. Its a really big shame, last time i was in dubai, in ramadan i was so surprised to see what people do for ramadan hno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

zuhahmed said:


> in my opinion, the whole of muslim world has forgetten the meaning of ramadan, its just about <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=shopping&v=56">shopping</a> eating lots of <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=food&v=56">food</a> at night and matrailistic things. Its a really big shame, last <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=time&v=56">time</a> i was in dubai, in ramadan i was so surprised to see what <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=people&v=56">people</a> do for ramadan hno:


Agree, the whole world has become materialistic, greedy and mean

Shaitaan is playing a big role


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

What is it like during Ramadan in dubai then ?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Its not that bad zuhahmad, now there are 3 tents where the hold religious speechsmore than 4000 relgious scinetest have came from all over the world to give those speachs. there are also tents all over the city for iftar. We have now Dubai International holy Quran Award. Mosques are always full in all prayers (for the first days anyway). and people do give charity.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> Shaitaan is playing a big role


What?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

don't know what it is either
please explain


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Shaitaan = DEVIL


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> As I only just recently found out, Ramadan is next week!! :runaway: I never realised it was so soon. I'll have to stick a post-it-note on my hand whenever I go out to remind myself that you can't eat outside, I keep forgetting!
> Anyway, what with Ramadan and all, what would happen to construction work? I guess the workers won't be allowed to eat or drink, so obviously they won't be doing as many hours as they do now, unless the Dubai Govt is prepared to look over that issue, wouldn't put it past them!
> Does anyone know what happens to construction work hours? Does it only go on for a few hours in the evening, or after they break their fast? What happened last year?


Good question m8.............

I think work goes on as normal......no change for them....perhaps the muslim workers get the night shift and the non muslims the day shift.....that may help them sort out the problem of falling behind on a project.......or maybe they take ramadan into consideration when shceduling all of their projects.:dunno:


----------

